# Oil Rig Safety v Profit



## Twocky61

What are your views on situations as happened on Piper Alpha?


----------



## Erimus

Think you will find on this forum that debating Piper Alpha will bring about some subdued reactions,even after all these years. Many had worked on or alongside this rig and many lost friends and family, as we did....and recollections appear to have been muted since.

geoff


----------



## Twocky61

Thanks Geoff; never thought of that aspect


----------



## hawkey01

Not a good idea at all. 

Hawkey01


----------

